
How Microsoft can release just one version of Windows 7 - transburgh
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/03/simplify-simplify-microsoft-just-release-one-version-heres-how/
======
DanHulton
So basically it just looks like the vast majority of us will be getting Home
Premium and being just fine with it.

I don't see why this is such a big deal, honestly. The reason that there's not
the same number of flavours of Ubuntu, say, is because Ubuntu is aimed at such
a small niche of people (and they STILL manage to have four versions: 32-bit
desktop, 64-bit desktop, 32-bit server, 64-bit server).

Microsoft is trying to be all things to all people, which is honestly what
their market dictates anyway. Having this many versions of W7 isn't
ridiculous, it's a _requirement_.

~~~
graemep
OK so Ubuntu has 32 bit and 64 bit flavours. Different flavours for different
architectures does not seem objectionable to me.

As for desktop and server, they are not different OSes (unlike Windows where
the cheaper editions are crippled in some way). You can install server and add
the desktop (apt-get ubuntu-desktop) or install the desktop version and
uninstall the GUI and install whatever server software the server version
includes.

It may be a better illustration of your point that there are a lot of versions
of Linux out there, but then again, they are from different vendors.

Ubuntu is not aimed at a small niche. It is specifically meant to be a general
purpose desktop OS. See bug #1: <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1>

In practice I know a wide range of people who use it from developers to
ordinary home users.

------
ROFISH
Microsoft can get away with this while OS X and Ubuntu (and other Linux
distros) can offer 'advanced' functions for free is because of their massive
business base. Out of the box a Mac has a full RSA keychain service, encrypted
VPN, file and printer sharing, hard drive encryption, and the ability to
remotely install programs (although it does require a separately priced admin
program). I bet that 99.9% of the people don't care about those functions on
their Mac, but they're there. Even if for the sole purpose of supporting said
enterprise features just so Apple themselves can use it in their office.

Of course I think Microsoft is just milking their business customers while
most people will just get the Home Premium that Dell gave them because the
general public really doesn't care about the above features.

